# Bench Bull



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I will make one of these. I drew it to fit my work bench. I can clamp it to the table using the Kreg clamps and the Klamp track.

Not real sure if I will use it much but it will be available if I need to clamp something vertical.

I have seen several You Tube videos on this bench accessory.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bench+bull


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's the one that I built, still working on different ways to use it. The round holes are for a 3/4" pipe clamp. the square hole is for a regular bar clamp, and I'm also looking at insetting the plate for a Kreg Bench Clamp in the top.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting your pics, Tom.

After posting this thread it occurred to me that I should build the jig so it will fit my Keter portable work table. It might actually come in handy if I am working on something away from the shop.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting gadget. If you had two, you could put casework on it and use it to hold vertical clamps.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I think I will make one of these. I drew it to fit my work bench. I can clamp it to the table using the Kreg clamps and the Klamp track.
> 
> Not real sure if I will use it much but it will be available if I need to clamp something vertical.
> 
> ...


I think it would work great Mike. Now if I could only fined some straight 2X4's to build it with. :laugh2:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I think it would work great Mike. Now if I could only fined some straight 2X4's to build it with. :laugh2:


Good luck with that. I made this one out of some 2x6 scraps that I ran through the jointer and planer to get flat before they were glued together. I cut the notches in the inner pieces on the TS before gluing them together and then glued on the outer parts. I went with the 2x6 because that's what I had and also thinking that I would set the Kreg Clamp Plate in the top. 

I found that a wooden handscrew was a good way to hold the turtle parts for routing the radius on the edges so will add a couple of dog holes in the top and modify one of my handscrews with a 3/4" hole so I can put a piece of dowel in it to locate it on the top.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am still moving slowly, and trying not to lift anything. But I did get a chance to dig up several 2x4 cutoffs that will work for the jig. I have run them across the jointer to get a flat side and a edge 90 deg to the flat side.

Hope to do a little more tomorrow...along with smoking a ten pound pork butt on the Traeger! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Done. Hmmm...I might make a second one.

Probably drill a hole or two for my dogs.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got to use my bench bull for some real work, and it worked just fine.

I needed to attach part of a pallet (about 12 inches) to an existing pallet. The end result will be a flower pot thingamajig that will fit between our storage shed and the fence. It will also keep our grandson from going behind the shed! :surprise:

I clamped the bench bull to the Kreg Klamp track, the clamped both sections of the pallets to the bull. That worked great. Almost as good as if my sweetie had been there to help.

I cut part of a pallet off and screwed it to the full pallet and it was a done deal. The bench bull held both parts securely until I had screwed the scabs in place.

Hope you find this useful.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I put the bull to good use yesterday. I think It will really come in handy especially when applying edge banding to cabinet shelves.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update.

New year, new work bench, same old bench bull! :surprise:

Using the clamps I modified, I was able to attach the bench bull to the new work bench and hold a drawer in place while I attached the drawer pull and the wheels.

Onward and upward! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I can definitely see where having vertical bench dog holes come in handy


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@MT Stringer

Mike, do you miss the overhangs on the edge of the new bench for clamping things to work on or do the dog holes and modified clamps fill the need?

I really like the top thru-drawers on the new bench, they seem like the perfect answer to having enough storage for all the "stuff" you need as you're working. I've been looking at ways to modify my bench - a Kreg frame with a maple top, and thinking that I could make up a frame and slip it into the opening and get the drawers that way. Right now it's just an open space where I stuff things to get them out of the way. I'm finishing up the cabinets to go under my adj. height bench, thinking that may be the next project.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I miss the overhang but I am getting used to it. The vertical holes are making clamping easier. Should be OK...or I will drill some more!

I like the idea of fabricating a cabinet box for your bench frame and filling it with drawers.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just finished installing the cabinets underneath my adjustable workbench, need to add dividers to the drawers but that can happen as I work out what and how I'm going to keep in them. Next on my list - not my wife's list you understand, that's totally different (and doesn't include ANY time out in the workshop) - is either the cabinet and drawers underneath the other bench or the rework of my rolling clamp rack or...................


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Tom


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Everytime I come here I see something I've never seen and learn something new. Now I think I need a bench bull!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

kklowell said:


> Everytime I come here I see something I've never seen and learn something new. Now I think I need a bench bull!


It's like a disease Ken it's catching.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I think I will make one of these. I drew it to fit my work bench. I can clamp it to the table using the Kreg clamps and the Klamp track.
> 
> Not real sure if I will use it much but it will be available if I need to clamp something vertical.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mike, I need to build something like this. I have a nice bench but it isn't a woodworkers bench and I can't hold anything down to it. I've been working off a workmate and I have to get down on the floor sometimes to use the router.

Bryan


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seriously considered building one of these.







Charley


----------

